# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  Masks STILL Don't Work.

## Knightkore

And update:

Masks still don't work.

----------

Brat (09-13-2020),Captain Kirk! (09-13-2020)

----------


## Oceander

Please define what is meant by "work".

----------

Knightkore (08-21-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> Please define what is meant by "work".



They don't stop the virus.  In fact as I have been starting to contend they actually make the spread worse not better.

As more people because of more States mandating masks wore masks.....each of those States saw an increase in cases.

At BEST mask wearing versus no mask wearing has shown no difference in outcomes.  

This can be shown by other countries who have had mask mandates & countries like Sweden who never had a mask mandate.

Simply put at BEST wearing a masks doesn't change whether you get the virus or not & in some cases it looks to even increase the chances of getting the virus.

----------

Brat (09-13-2020),JustPassinThru (08-22-2020),Quark (08-21-2020)

----------


## donttread

> They don't stop the virus.  In fact as I have been starting to contend they actually make the spread worse not better.
> 
> As more people because of more States mandating masks wore masks.....each of those States saw an increase in cases.
> 
> At BEST mask wearing versus no mask wearing has shown no difference it outcomes.  
> 
> This can be shown by other countries who have had mask mandates & countries like Sweden who never had a mask mandate.
> 
> Simply put at BEST wearing a masks doesn't change whether you get the virus or not & in some cases it looks to even increase the chances of getting the virus.



My opinion is still out on this but be ware. We cannot trust that government would NOT order restrictions that they knew would spread the virus. Not in 2020 we can't. We cannot trust anything .

----------

Knightkore (08-21-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> My opinion is still out on this but be ware. We cannot trust that government would NOT order restrictions that they knew would spread the virus. Not in 2020 we can't. We cannot trust anything .



I actually have thought of that too.  Would they have mandated the masks to spread the virus faster?

Frankly?  Yes.

----------

Brat (09-13-2020),donttread (08-21-2020),Quark (08-21-2020)

----------


## Oceander

> They don't stop the virus.  In fact as I have been starting to contend they actually make the spread worse not better.
> 
> As more people because of more States mandating masks wore masks.....each of those States saw an increase in cases.
> 
> At BEST mask wearing versus no mask wearing has shown no difference it outcomes.  
> 
> This can be shown by other countries who have had mask mandates & countries like Sweden who never had a mask mandate.
> 
> Simply put at BEST wearing a masks doesn't change whether you get the virus or not & in some cases it looks to even increase the chances of getting the virus.


Common sense says otherwise.  Masks will slow the spread of the contagion by the simple expedient of limiting the range that beads of spittle will travel.

Of course they don't "stop" the virus, if by "stop" you mean 0% contagion, but they aren't meant to do that, they are meant to slow down the rate of infection, and that they do.

----------

Big Bird (09-13-2020),Knightkore (08-21-2020),teeceetx (08-21-2020)

----------


## donttread

> I actually have thought of that too.  Would they have mandated the masks to spread the virus faster?
> 
> Frankly?  Yes.



We would be fools to rule that out after what we have seen. They also went from "don't wear mask" to "must wear mask" overnight with NO NEW SCIENCE.

----------

Knightkore (08-21-2020),Quark (08-21-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> Common sense says otherwise.  Masks will slow the spread of the contagion by the simple expedient of limiting the range that beads of spittle will travel.
> 
> Of course they don't "stop" the virus, if by "stop" you mean 0% contagion, but they aren't meant to do that, they are meant to slow down the rate of infection, and that they do.



Show some studies.

Masks are neither effective nor safe | primarydoctor

*Masks against Covid-19*

  The New England Journal of Medicine editorial on the topic of mask use versus Covid-19 assesses the matter as follows:

  “We know that wearing a mask  outside health care facilities offers little, if any, protection from  infection.  Public health authorities define a significant exposure to  Covid-19 as face-to-face contact within 6 feet with a patient with  symptomatic Covid-19 that is sustained for at least a few minutes (and  some say more than 10 minutes or even 20 minutes).  The chance of  catching Covid-19 from a passing interaction in a public space is  therefore minimal.  In many cases, the desire for widespread masking is a  reflexive reaction to anxiety over the pandemic.” (29)

  ​
*​*
*Are masks safe?* *During walking or other exercise*

  Surgical mask wearers had significantly increased dyspnea after a 6-minute walk than non-mask wearers. (30)

  Researchers are concerned about possible burden of  facemasks during physical activity on pulmonary, circulatory and immune  systems, due to oxygen reduction and air trapping reducing substantial  carbon dioxide exchange.  As a result of hypercapnia, there may be  cardiac overload, renal overload, and a shift to metabolic acidosis.  (31)


*Risks of N95 respirators*

  Pregnant healthcare workers were found to have a loss  in volume of oxygen consumption by 13.8% compared to controls when  wearing N95 respirators.  17.7% less carbon dioxide was exhaled. (32)   Patients with end-stage renal disease were studied during use of N95  respirators.  Their partial pressure of oxygen (PaO2) decreased  significantly compared to controls and increased respiratory adverse  effects. (33)   19% of the patients developed various degrees of  hypoxemia while wearing the masks.

  Healthcare workers’ N95 respirators were measured by  personal bioaerosol samplers to harbor influenza virus. (34)  And 25% of  healthcare workers’ facepiece respirators were found to contain  influenza in an emergency department during the 2015 flu season. (35)

*​*
*Risks of surgical masks*

  Healthcare workers’ surgical masks also were measured by personal bioaerosol samplers to harbor for influenza virus. (36)

  Various respiratory pathogens were found on the outer  surface of used medical masks, which could result in  self-contamination.  The risk was found to be higher with longer  duration of mask use. (37)

  Surgical masks were also found to be a repository of  bacterial contamination.  The source of the bacteria was determined to  be the body surface of the surgeons, rather than the operating room  environment. (38)  Given that surgeons are gowned from head to foot for  surgery, this finding should be especially concerning for laypeople who  wear masks.  Without the protective garb of surgeons, laypeople  generally have even more exposed body surface to serve as a source for  bacteria to collect on their masks.


*Risks of cloth masks*

  Healthcare workers wearing cloth masks had  significantly higher rates of influenza-like illness after four weeks of  continuous on-the-job use, when compared to controls. (39)

  The increased rate of infection in mask-wearers may be  due to a weakening of immune function during mask use.  Surgeons have  been found to have lower oxygen saturation after surgeries even as short  as 30 minutes. (40)  Low oxygen induces hypoxia-inducible factor 1  alpha (HIF-1). (41)  This in turn down-regulates CD4+ T-cells.  CD4+  T-cells, in turn, are necessary for viral immunity. (42)

{I am into facts & data.}

----------

Brat (09-13-2020),JustPassinThru (08-22-2020),MisterVeritis (08-21-2020)

----------


## donttread

> Common sense says otherwise.  Masks will slow the spread of the contagion by the simple expedient of limiting the range that beads of spittle will travel.
> 
> Of course they don't "stop" the virus, if by "stop" you mean 0% contagion, but they aren't meant to do that, they are meant to slow down the rate of infection, and that they do.



Ahh, but what if the CDC was right about secondary touch transmission BEFORE they flip flopped on that as well. In that way mask actually could cause infections that would not have been transferred without them. Trust absolutley nothing.

----------

Knightkore (08-21-2020),Quark (08-21-2020)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Common sense says otherwise.  Masks will slow the spread of the contagion by the simple expedient of limiting the range that beads of spittle will travel.
> 
> Of course they don't "stop" the virus, if by "stop" you mean 0% contagion, but they aren't meant to do that, they are meant to slow down the rate of infection, and that they do.


Why aren't all the mask refusers dead? I've worn one maybe 5 times, only to go in the hospital then I took it off in the hospital. I ain't sick and up until I broke my leg we went everywhere we normally did. The mask is bullshit.

----------

Brat (09-13-2020),Knightkore (08-21-2020),Quark (08-21-2020)

----------


## Oceander

> Why aren't all the mask refusers dead? I've worn one maybe 5 times, only to go in the hospital then I took it off in the hospital. I ain't sick and up until I broke my leg we went everywhere we normally did. The mask is bullshit.



Why should they be?  The virus is not 100% lethal, either.

----------

Knightkore (08-21-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## ruthless terrier

> I've worn one maybe 5 times, only to go in the hospital then I took it off in the hospital. I ain't sick and up until I broke my leg we went everywhere we normally did. The mask is bullshit.


yep. in my little town they even wear them driving in their cars and walking outside. i saw a couple up on a remote hiking trail .. you guessed it .. with their damn masks on.

----------

Captain Kirk! (08-21-2020),donttread (08-21-2020),Knightkore (08-21-2020),Oceander (08-21-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> Why should they be?  The virus is not 100% lethal, either.



The numbers actually show.....this virus is just the flu.

----------

Captain Kirk! (08-21-2020)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Why should they be?  The virus is not 100% lethal, either.


No virus is. The mask is simply more democrat BULLSHIT forced on people. As far as the lethality of this virus I have heard it's less than 1 percent. So the scum politicians have forced this bullshit on us for that? And you support this. I don't, I support freedom of choice and I support forcing politicians to stop lying!

----------

Brat (09-13-2020),Knightkore (08-21-2020),MisterVeritis (08-21-2020)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> yep. in my little town they even wear them driving in their cars and walking outside. i saw a couple up on a remote hiking trail .. you guessed it .. with their damn masks on.





Dumbass.

----------

donttread (08-21-2020),ruthless terrier (08-21-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> No virus is. The mask is simply more democrat BULLSHIT forced on people. As far as the lethality of this virus I have heard it's less than 1 percent. So the scum politicians have forced this bullshit on us for that? And you support this. I don't, I support freedom of choice and I support forcing politicians to stop lying!


Okay.....I HATE being lied to.  It is one of my really big pet peeves.  I understand an honest mistake based on misinformation or lack of information but in the case of this virus we're what five months, six months into this and we have more studies & facts & data that contradict everything the government is doing.  EVERYTHING.  And one could at the beginning have some leeway because one didn't know for sure then.....but now?  There is no excuse.  We ALL know the truth & our governments are now INTENTIONALLY lying to us.  This pisses me off.  And we're finding out that they have been lying to us since the beginning.

The studies, facts & data are growing daily as well.  But here is the thing.....like with Oceander.....many of the people are so emotionally brainwashed none of the facts & data matter to them.

It is infuriating on so many levels.  And disappointing.

----------

Brat (09-13-2020),Captain Kirk! (08-21-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

donttread (08-21-2020)

----------


## Oceander

> yep. in my little town they even wear them driving in their cars and walking outside. i saw a couple up on a remote hiking trail .. you guessed it .. with their damn masks on.


That's pretty stupid.  I love the idiots who walk down the street in NYC at 6 in the morning, when I'm the only other person on that block, and they reflexively tug on their mask to make sure it's in place.

----------

donttread (08-21-2020),ruthless terrier (08-21-2020)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Okay.....I HATE being lied to.  It is one of my really big pet peeves.  I understand an honest mistake based on misinformation or lack of information but in the case of this virus we're what five months, six months into this and we have more studies & facts & data that contradict everything the government is doing.  EVERYTHING.  And one could at the beginning have some leeway because one didn't know for sure then.....but now?  There is no excuse.  We ALL know the truth & our governments are now INTENTIONALLY lying to us.  This pisses me off.  And we're finding out that they have been lying to us since the beginning.
> 
> The studies, facts & data are growing daily as well.  But here is the thing.....like with Oceander.....many of the people are so emotionally brainwashed none of the facts & data matter to them.
> 
> It is infuriating on so many levels.  And disappointing.


The media too. Look at this jewel from the 1990's.




Far as I know not one of those pos did time for that.

----------

Knightkore (08-21-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> The media too. Look at this jewel from the 1990's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far as I know not one of those pos did time for that.



Damn.....that.....NBC had some Michelle Obama sized balls to pull that piece of bull off.....

Can you imagine how much of the news is truly fake now?

----------

Captain Kirk! (08-21-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> That's pretty stupid.  I love the idiots who walk down the street in NYC at 6 in the morning, when I'm the only other person on that block, and they reflexively tug on their mask to make sure it's in place.


 
i wonder if the guys have condoms on as well .. you know .. for that added protection?

----------

Captain Kirk! (08-21-2020),Knightkore (08-21-2020),Oceander (08-21-2020)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> i wonder if the guys have condoms on as well .. you know .. for that added protection?


They need monitors to stop them and check.

----------

Knightkore (08-21-2020)

----------


## donttread

> 




CNN loves to compare them to neighbors but does not like to compare them to us. They compare favorably with us despite our lockdown and their lack there of. 
This is largely an urban plauge.

----------

Captain Kirk! (08-21-2020),Knightkore (08-21-2020)

----------


## donttread

> 




Ypu it wnet like this.

1) We need two weeks to flatten the curve.
2) Around the end of that two weeks the Epidemiologist who predicted the sky was falling backed off on his predictions. By 10 or 12 FOLD!
3) We ignorded that and the trust of the people and doubled down on lockdown anyway!

----------

Captain Kirk! (08-21-2020),Knightkore (08-21-2020)

----------


## Quark

The face dippers become contaminated with wear and per mask manufacturer instruction should be changed for new ones every 20 minutes to a half hour for a new non-contaminated face dipper. Think of it this way would you leave your baby in a contaminated dipper all day long and not expect the baby to get sick from doing that or would change the dipper when contaminated to prevent illness to the baby? The dipper on your face is no different than the dipper on your baby it needs to be changed frequently to prevent illness and nobody is doing that. The face dipper is not preventing illness but causing illness but we keep listening to over educated "experts" who lack any common sense at all.

----------

Captain Kirk! (08-21-2020)

----------


## teeceetx

> Common sense says otherwise.  Masks will slow the spread of the contagion by the simple expedient of limiting the range that beads of spittle will travel.
> 
> Of course they don't "stop" the virus, if by "stop" you mean 0% contagion, but they aren't meant to do that, they are meant to slow down the rate of infection, and that they do.


YES!  Finally someone agrees with me! * Masks REDUCE the possibility of transmission.*  Only an N-95 mask can STOP transmission, 95% of the time.  And even N-95 masks, worn incorrectly, can not stop the transmission.  I'm sure people are re-using their masks daily without washing them, or letting them sit for 3-4 days to ensure no live virus is present.  Cloth fabric masks should be laundered daily.  Non-cloth masks should sit untouched 3-4 days.

But masks DO provide a modicum of protection.  Certainly no worse than NO mask.

----------

Knightkore (08-21-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> The face dippers become contaminated with wear and per mask manufacturer instruction should be changed for new ones every 20 minutes to a half hour for a new non-contaminated face dipper. Think of it this way would you leave your baby in a contaminated dipper all day long and not expect the baby to get sick from doing that or would change the dipper when contaminated to prevent illness to the baby? The dipper on your face is no different than the dipper on your baby it needs to be changed frequently to prevent illness and nobody is doing that. The face dipper is not preventing illness but causing illness but we keep listening to over educated "experts" who lack any common sense at all.


Exactly.  Excellent read on the subject.

----------

Quark (08-21-2020)

----------


## donttread

> That's pretty stupid.  I love the idiots who walk down the street in NYC at 6 in the morning, when I'm the only other person on that block, and they reflexively tug on their mask to make sure it's in place.



A neccesary sign that they are loyal to King Andy!

----------

Knightkore (08-21-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> YES!  Finally someone agrees with me! * Masks REDUCE the possibility of transmission.*  Only an N-95 mask can STOP transmission, 95% of the time.  And even N-95 masks, worn incorrectly, can not stop the transmission.  I'm sure people are re-using their masks daily without washing them, or letting them sit for 3-4 days to ensure no live virus is present.  Cloth fabric masks should be laundered daily.  Non-cloth masks should sit untouched 3-4 days.
> 
> But masks DO provide a modicum of protection.  Certainly no worse than NO mask.



I don't think MOST masks even do that.  I think MOST masks increase transmission.

----------

Captain Kirk! (08-21-2020),Quark (08-21-2020)

----------


## donttread

Why could mask, isloation all of it been addressed by choice vs mandate. Provisions made and citizens asked to help those who need to or even want to isolate, mask worn by those who wish. People going to restaurants or not based upon their beliefs?

----------

Knightkore (08-21-2020),Quark (08-22-2020)

----------


## Quark

> Why could mask, isloation all of it been addressed by choice vs mandate. Provisions made and citizens asked to help those who need to or even want to isolate, mask worn by those who wish. People going to restaurants or not based upon their beliefs?


You mean freedom and liberty? Can't have that in a Marxist/Fascist nation.

----------

donttread (08-22-2020),Kodiak (08-22-2020)

----------


## Quark

I would like to give credit to @JustPassinThru for shaking the cob webs from the little grey cells with his term "face dipper." The term "face dipper" got me to thinking about a dipper on the face getting contaminated with waste products and a dipper on the baby's bottom with getting contaminated with waste products and the fact that in order for both dippers to be effective both have to be discarded frequently to avoid serious sickness.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Common sense says otherwise.  Masks will slow the spread of the contagion by the simple expedient of limiting the range that beads of spittle will travel.
> 
> Of course they don't "stop" the virus, if by "stop" you mean 0% contagion, but they aren't meant to do that, they are meant to slow down the rate of infection, and that they do.


A Narrative, based on Junk Science.

Masks stop a virus like a chain-link fence stops mosquitoes.  And in fact, masks provide a wet, moist, environment with biological feed for bacteria - inviting bacterial respiratory diseases.

I'd dig out the studies, ones I found this week...except it's a waste.  You're either open to it or you're not.  And I'm finding, today more than ever, people are more wedded to their Narratives than they ever have been to facts and demonstrable truth.

----------

Knightkore (08-24-2020),Quark (08-22-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Show some studies.
> 
> Masks are neither effective nor safe | primarydoctor
> 
> *Masks against Covid-19*
> 
>   The New England Journal of Medicine editorial on the topic of mask use versus Covid-19 assesses the matter as follows:
> 
>   We know that wearing a mask  outside health care facilities offers little, if any, protection from  infection.  Public health authorities define a significant exposure to  Covid-19 as face-to-face contact within 6 feet with a patient with  symptomatic Covid-19 that is sustained for at least a few minutes (and  some say more than 10 minutes or even 20 minutes).  The chance of  catching Covid-19 from a passing interaction in a public space is  therefore minimal.  In many cases, the desire for widespread masking is a  reflexive reaction to anxiety over the pandemic. (29)
> ...


Thanks for digging that out.

It's going to persuade few, for the reasons I gave; but it helps to be able to buttress assertions.

 :Thumbsup20:

----------

Knightkore (08-24-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> yep. in my little town they even wear them driving in their cars and walking outside. i saw a couple up on a remote hiking trail .. you guessed it .. with their damn masks on.


Yeah, in my liberal town full of Woke cucks...they wear them proudly.  A badge of subservience.  Driving, walking, exercising.  Yesterday I had a picnic lunch in a little park - and the park was full of 30something Lefties, doing some sort of ritual dance...about 30 of them.  All wearing face diapers.

I guess they were in front of the Fallen Soldiers Memorial, trying to appease the Virus Gods of their repentance for the sins of those before them...those Deplorables who made a monument to Imperialist White Privilege...

I left.  Two bites were all I wanted.  I'd lost my appetite.

----------

FNguy (08-22-2020),Knightkore (08-24-2020),Quark (08-22-2020)

----------


## donttread

> You mean freedom and liberty? Can't have that in a Marxist/Fascist nation.



Freedom, liberty and the civic responsibility that goes with them. All rolled into one without government mangdates! Had we been asked to help the vulnerable folks isolate we'd of bent over backwards to do so

----------

Knightkore (08-24-2020),Quark (08-22-2020)

----------


## Quark

> A Narrative, based on Junk Science.
> 
> Masks stop a virus like a chain-link fence stops mosquitoes.  And in fact, masks provide a wet, moist, environment with biological feed for bacteria - inviting bacterial respiratory diseases.
> 
> I'd dig out the studies, ones I found this week...except it's a waste.  You're either open to it or you're not.  And I'm finding, today more than ever, people are more wedded to their Narratives than they ever have been to facts and demonstrable truth.


The Cult of the Mask has become a religion based FAITH. Once people have allowed FEAR to take over and start basing everything they do on the FAITH of an item there is no way you are going to convince them with facts. I see that with my doctors who admit that the mask is doing little if anything to prevent the spread of the virus but still have FAITH in the mask.

----------

donttread (08-22-2020),JustPassinThru (08-22-2020)

----------


## donttread

> The Cult of the Mask has become a religion based FAITH. Once people have allowed FEAR to take over and start basing everything they do on the FAITH of an item there is no way you are going to convince them with facts. I see that with my doctors who admit that the mask is doing little if anything to prevent the spread of the virus but still have FAITH in the mask.



Well put. Remember those conspiracy theories about mind control via TV. Well guess what...

----------

Knightkore (08-24-2020),Quark (08-22-2020)

----------


## overkill

> And update:
> 
> Masks still don't work.


  And what of all those doctors who have been wearing masks ever sense they discovered germs.  Were they all wasting their time?  Masks work better than no mask.

----------


## Trinnity

> And what of all those doctors who have been wearing masks ever sense they discovered germs.  Were they all wasting their time?  Masks work better than no mask.


No, dummy. _Masks are for bacteria_. It's huge compared to a virus particle.  Gawd I get so sick of _stupid people_ who think they know a  damn thing about medicine. Obviously _you don't._

----------

JustPassinThru (09-13-2020),Lone Gunman (09-13-2020),OldSchool (09-13-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> And what of all those doctors who have been wearing masks ever sense they discovered germs.  Were they all wasting their time?  Masks work better than no mask.


Masks won't stop the common cold.

Ask any doctor.

----------


## Trinnity

Here, genius, READ. 




> *Facemasks Won’t Protect From Coronavirus, Says CDC And WHO*
> 
> The World Health Organization (WHO) backs up the CDC’s claims of the ineffectiveness of mask usage if one is healthy.“If you are healthy, you only need to wear a mask if you are taking care of a person with suspected 2019-nCoV infection,” WHO said in their “Advice for the Public” section of their site. Again, the use of facemasks is confirmed to only truly be helpful for healthcare workers.
> 
> dailycaller.com


How about you do some real research before you pop off with your ameteur musings~

----------

Lone Gunman (09-13-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> Masks won't stop the common cold.
> 
> Ask any doctor.


I'm about out of patience for back seat drivers. It's misinformation that leads to fear and               being scammed by Democrats.If people were more informed, they wouldn't fall for mask tyranny. It's only to control people and intimidate them; make them miserable in the hopes they'll blame Trump. A child could see it if they paid attention.  Insufferable dim-bulb know-it-alls.

----------

Lone Gunman (09-13-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Masks won't stop the common cold.
> 
> Ask any doctor.


And...let's remember..."corona virus" refers to the physical shape of the virus particle.

Colds are corona viruses.

Masks do nothing for the cold virus; for flu viruses; for Wu Flu.  For ANY virus, rhino-virus or corona-virus.

----------

Lone Gunman (09-13-2020)

----------


## kazenatsu

I heard a study that found those hideous masks with the air-flow valve might protect the wearer but offer little protection to everyone else around them.
The one-way valve closes not to allow air in, but easily opens to allow air out.
Which kind of defeats the whole point of masks, because all the health experts were saying masks confer little safety benefit to the wearer but are mostly designed to protect other people, in the event that the wearer of the mask happens to have the virus and not know it. 

It's complete stupidity.

----------

Lone Gunman (09-13-2020)

----------


## Brat

Yep, I'm done with that little slice o' heaven.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

I just found out that the local high school here will make the football  players wear masks. beyond stupid.

----------

Lone Gunman (09-13-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

Yesterday ~ Hubby knows I'm stubborn and he can't change me, but he's just as stubborn and I love him dearly. Anyway, we stopped at the hardware store yesterday on the way home from trading our flock of Bantams (more about that later) for some other chickens.

I was picking up a 2.2 cu meter bolt of pro-mix I'd been waiting for (potting mix, out of stock).

Hubby says "aren't you gonna wear a mask?"  He's been trying to ge me to without success. He says it's out of courtesy for other people. I'm about to get out of the truck and he says..."they're wearing masks..." and I said "Good for them."

It's a matter of principle. In the fullness of time people will know they were "had" and we assholes who wouldn't wear them or go in stores that required them...we weren't fooled by the lies of the Democrats propaganda machine. Shit. Like they know _anything_ about medicine or    physiology.


So there.

----------

Lone Gunman (09-13-2020),OldSchool (09-13-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> I just found out that the local high school here will make the football  players wear masks. beyond stupid.


People are gonna be passing out. This is just SO wrong on so many levels. You guys have to       refuse. FFS this is making a stand. It's             gonna be up to us to some extent. And why not?  We're in this shit sandwich because we and our        older siblings and parents and grandparents....etc. trusted the govt to uphold the Constitution. Well, they didn't.  Damn~

----------

Brat (09-13-2020),Lone Gunman (09-13-2020)

----------


## Dan40

We see Governors giving speeches and off to the side we see someone translating in sign language.  What I want to know is ------ why aren't those "signers" wearing gloves? ??

----------

Captain Kirk! (09-13-2020),Knightkore (09-14-2020),Lone Gunman (09-13-2020)

----------


## overkill

> No, dummy. _Masks are for bacteria_. It's huge compared to a virus particle.  Gawd I get so sick of _stupid people_ who think they know a  damn thing about medicine. Obviously _you don't._


  Try reading this a little more slowly.  You might understand it better.  Masks are better than no mask at all.  That is your average every day cloth mask.  Sure, virus' are a lot smaller than bacteria.  But a mask will stop at least some of them.  Believe it now.  Or later if it suits you.  Now if you want to venture into the realm of masks that do filter out even virus', that speaks for itself.

----------


## overkill

> Masks won't stop the common cold.
> 
> Ask any doctor.


  They will better than no mask at all.  Ask any child.

----------


## overkill

> Here, genius, READ. 
> 
> How about you do some real research before you pop off with your ameteur musings~


  WTF!  How stupid are you.  If a mask will work for health care workers they will work for anybody.

----------


## overkill

> And...let's remember..."corona virus" refers to the physical shape of the virus particle.
> 
> Colds are corona viruses.
> 
> Masks do nothing for the cold virus; for flu viruses; for Wu Flu.  For ANY virus, rhino-virus or corona-virus.


  Yer a stupid one all right.  Masks work.  Deal with it.  Not having a mask won't stop anything.  You do understand that something is better than nothing don't you.  Do you even believe that president Trump (and idiots like you) have killed over 190,000 people in the U.S. so far.

----------


## overkill

> I heard a study that found those hideous masks with the air-flow valve might protect the wearer but offer little protection to everyone else around them.
> The one-way valve closes not to allow air in, but easily opens to allow air out.
> Which kind of defeats the whole point of masks, because all the health experts were saying masks confer little safety benefit to the wearer but are mostly designed to protect other people, in the event that the wearer of the mask happens to have the virus and not know it. 
> 
> It's complete stupidity.


  Any idiot would know that those masks with one way valves don't filter exhaled air.  You know what's worse yet?  Those idiots who wear a mask and don't cover their noses.  The nose is just a different opening to the same hole.  Seeing how the nose is always open and the mouth isn't, if there were to choose only one hole to cover, it should be their nose.  You know what is worst yet?  Those people who only wear a plastic shield in front of their face.  That does nothing but redirect the air a little.

----------


## OldSchool

I wear a mask to stop mosquitoes.  :Laughing7: 




> WTF!   How stupid are you.  If a mask will work for health care workers they  will work for anybody.


You sure about that? From my  experience: They wear them because of forced regulations. Not because  they work for virus personal protection.




> They will better than no mask at all.  Ask any child.


 :Killme:

----------


## overkill

> Yesterday ~ Hubby knows I'm stubborn and he can't change me, but he's just as stubborn and I love him dearly. Anyway, we stopped at the hardware store yesterday on the way home from trading our flock of Bantams (more about that later) for some other chickens.
> 
> I was picking up a 2.2 cu meter bolt of pro-mix I'd been waiting for (potting mix, out of stock).
> 
> Hubby says "aren't you gonna wear a mask?"  He's been trying to ge me to without success. He says it's out of courtesy for other people. I'm about to get out of the truck and he says..."they're wearing masks..." and I said "Good for them."
> 
> It's a matter of principle. In the fullness of time people will know they were "had" and we assholes who wouldn't wear them or go in stores that required them...we weren't fooled by the lies of the Democrats propaganda machine. Shit. Like they know _anything_ about medicine or    physiology.
> 
> 
> So there.


  Why do you feel the need to prove to people how stupid you are.  Over and over again.  Like it or not, over 190,000 people have died from the coronavirus so far.  And for most of them it was probably a slow, lingering death.  Obviously the virus is spreading.  So obviously, we (and people like you) aren't doing too much to stop the spread.  You're not doing enough to stop the spread.  So don't talk to me about "principles."  Just as Trump's older sister said of him, you have no principles.

----------


## Brat

Hmmm, iggy now or just wait?

----------

Oceander (09-13-2020)

----------


## overkill

> I wear a mask to stop mosquitoes. 
> 
> 
>   Holy flippin flying fuck.  How many morons are at this forum!  Many doctors and other health care workers have died from the coronavirus.  And they always wore masks.  Why?  Because any idiot would know that without masks, the carnage would be worse.  Not because they are forced to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that? From my  experience: They wear them because of forced regulations. Not because  they work for virus personal protection.

----------


## Brat

cpJUCr7.jpg

----------

Captain Kirk! (09-13-2020),Kris P Bacon (09-14-2020),Lone Gunman (09-13-2020),Madison (09-13-2020),OldSchool (09-13-2020)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Try reading this a little more slowly.  You might understand it better.  Masks are better than no mask at all.  That is your average every day cloth mask.  Sure, virus' are a lot smaller than bacteria.  But a mask will stop at least some of them.  Believe it now.  Or later if it suits you.  Now if you want to venture into the realm of masks that do filter out even virus', that speaks for itself.

----------

Brat (09-13-2020),Kris P Bacon (09-14-2020),Lone Gunman (09-13-2020),OldSchool (09-13-2020)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> They will better than no mask at all.  Ask any child.


Ok, do they work better than no mask at all?

----------

Brat (09-13-2020),Kris P Bacon (09-14-2020),Lone Gunman (09-13-2020)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Please define what is meant by "work".


Lol, get real.

----------

Brat (09-13-2020)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> We see Governors giving speeches and off to the side we see someone translating in sign language.  What I want to know is ------ why aren't those "signers" wearing gloves? ??


And, what you REFUSE to address, why are nearly all the signers creepy as fuck looking?  :Wink:

----------

Brat (09-13-2020),Lone Gunman (09-13-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

> Try jumping off a building head first.


Posts confirm that he's been there and done that. Too bad building wasn't tall enough......

----------

Brat (09-13-2020),Captain Kirk! (09-13-2020),Lone Gunman (09-13-2020)

----------


## Madison

> They will better than no mask at all.  Ask any child.

----------

Brat (09-13-2020),Lone Gunman (09-13-2020),OldSchool (09-13-2020)

----------


## Dan40

So with N95 material still scarce, we are all wearing masks that are essentially useless against a virus.   And Trump has not killed anyone.  Cuomo is who sent C19 cases into nursing homes, not Trump.  Trump followed the advice of Dr Fawlty, who it turns out has had his head up his ass since birth.  Overkill will understand that condition.

----------

Brat (09-13-2020),Knightkore (09-14-2020),Kris P Bacon (09-14-2020),Lone Gunman (09-13-2020),OldSchool (09-13-2020)

----------


## Brat

Thank you, @Trinnity for that little nugg of deliciousness today!   :Thumbsup20:

----------

Captain Kirk! (09-13-2020),Lone Gunman (09-13-2020)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Thank you, @Trinnity for that little nugg of deliciousness today!


maybe she will serve him up as sammitches for the damned?

----------

Brat (09-13-2020),Lone Gunman (09-13-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

nvm, covered on 1st page by @Knightkore

----------

Brat (09-13-2020)

----------


## Dan40

> Why do you feel the need to prove to people how stupid you are.  Over and over again.  Like it or not, over 190,000 people have died from the coronavirus so far.  And for most of them it was probably a slow, lingering death.  Obviously the virus is spreading.  So obviously, we (and people like you) aren't doing too much to stop the spread.  You're not doing enough to stop the spread.  So don't talk to me about "principles."  Just as Trump's older sister said of him, you have no principles.


The New York Times has stated that only about 10%, or 19,000 to use your number, have died from Covid19.  ALL the rest have died from some 'normal' comorbidity. Heart, cancer, diabetes, etc.  The Democrat virus propaganda is just another FAILED attempt to unseat Trump.  Only the very most stupid believe the ever lying Democrats.

----------

Brat (09-13-2020),Captain Kirk! (09-13-2020),Knightkore (09-14-2020),Kris P Bacon (09-14-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Yer a stupid one all right.  Masks work.  Deal with it.  Not having a mask won't stop anything.  You do understand that something is better than nothing don't you.  Do you even believe that president Trump (and idiots like you) have killed over 190,000 people in the U.S. so far.


Does a chain-link fence protect against mosquitoes?  Same spacial relationship, paper-mask filtering to the size of viruses.

Yer a stupid one, all right.

Probably there's some Banned Camp in your future.

----------

Brat (09-13-2020),Knightkore (09-14-2020),Kris P Bacon (09-14-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> Masks are better than no mask at all.


No, they don't work, they collect germs and dirt, they make you touch your face more, and the CDC said they don't work. So you're wrong.



> a mask will stop at least some of them


No.



> Now if you want to venture into the realm of masks that do filter out even virus', that speaks for itself.


Please. Impress us with your medical expertise.




> They will better than no mask at all.  Ask any child.


Ask a child? YOU ask a surgeon or ID physician. 




> WTF!  How stupid are you.


Not very. I don't ask children for advice on infectious disease vectors.




> If a mask will work for health care workers they will work for anybody.


Pretty sure it doesn't work that way. 




> How stupid are you?


Repeat much?  I'm an xray tech with 3 modalities. You ask_ children_ for medical advice. 




> Yer a stupid one all right.  Masks work.  Deal with it.  Not having a mask won't stop anything.  You do understand that something is better than nothing don't you.  Do you even believe that president Trump (and idiots like you) have killed over 190,000 people in the U.S. so far.


Why are you so angry? How long has that been going on, four years? 




> You know what's worse yet?  Those idiots who wear a mask and don't cover their noses.  The nose is just a different opening to the same hole.


Your command of medical terminology is novel. 






> Why do you feel the need to prove to people how stupid you are.


 Ad homs don't substitute for cold hard facts. Got anything else?

----------

Brat (09-13-2020),Knightkore (09-14-2020),Kris P Bacon (09-14-2020)

----------


## Brat

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (09-14-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> 


Yeah well, he asked for it.
Wind 'em up, watch 'em walk.

----------

Brat (09-14-2020),Knightkore (09-14-2020)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Yeah well, he he asked for it.
> Wind 'em up, watch 'em walk.


And only absolute morons blame the President for the death toll and ignore that 5 DEMOCRAT governors ORDERED nursing homes to take in WuFlu cases...into the MOST vulnerable segment of the entire US population, where most deaths have taken place.

----------

Brat (09-14-2020),Knightkore (09-14-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

@overkill @overflow

2 trolls
 both amateurs

One wonders.

----------

Brat (09-14-2020),Knightkore (09-14-2020),nonsqtr (09-14-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> Try reading this a little more slowly.  You might understand it better.  Masks are better than no mask at all.  That is your average every day cloth mask.  Sure, virus' are a lot smaller than bacteria.  But a mask will stop at least some of them.  Believe it now.  Or later if it suits you.  Now if you want to venture into the realm of masks that do filter out even virus', that speaks for itself.


So you're going tell your girlfriend.....hey a piece of thin sandwich wrap is better than nothing for a condom?

----------

Brat (09-14-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> Why do you feel the need to prove to people how stupid you are.  Over and over again.  Like it or not, over 190,000 people have died from the coronavirus so far.  And for most of them it was probably a slow, lingering death.  Obviously the virus is spreading.  So obviously, we (and people like you) aren't doing too much to stop the spread.  You're not doing enough to stop the spread.  So don't talk to me about "principles."  Just as Trump's older sister said of him, you have no principles.


And yet MORE people are wearing masks.  And it is still supposedly spreading.  Though most of those deaths are either WITH the virus not BECAUSE of the virus.  And the other set is 45 percent of those deaths are from 5 Governors from 5 States intentionally sending infected patients to nursing homes murdering our most vulnerable.

So if MORE people are wearing masks but it is still spreading.....not ONLY do masks don't work.....they are HELPING to spread the virus.

----------

Brat (09-14-2020)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

If masks, and social distancing worked, then why did anyone release inmates from jail?  

Also, if anyone wants to attempt the excuse that medical professionals wear them, so anyone can wear them.  I think it’s important to note.  Medical professionals are required to change the masks, for every patient, in every room.  How many rooms and people do we encounter daily?  

Also, as @Canadianeye recently mused...

https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...the-Karen-Dems

These masks are being left all over the ground, and not thrown out, properly.  If masks are catching the virus, and being discarded like a condom from a one night stand in the back of a Prius, why is no one being charged with biological terrorism?

----------

Brat (09-14-2020),Knightkore (09-14-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Brat (09-14-2020),FirstGenCanadian (09-14-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

{Masks do not protect against viral transmission.  Masks were designed to protect against bacteria but aren't even effective for that.  The flu virus is smaller than the masks.  The COVID virus is smaller than the flu virus.  To put it into perspective.....the mask is a chain link fence the flu virus would be a mosquito & COVID would be a knat.}

----------

Brat (09-14-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

AAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaand I still won't wear one. I'm quite content in my defiance.

----------

Brat (09-14-2020),Knightkore (09-14-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

If these face-diapers worked, we'd have no flu or cold season.

Because they'd be gone because Face Diapers would have prevented spread.  The viruses would have died out.

AND...this would have been common medical knowledge.

It wasn't and it didn't, of course.  And the Leftist Science Deniers can NOT show any testing or new, or even old, evidence that these things do ANYTHING.

All they have is their Talking Points Narrative.

----------

Brat (09-14-2020),Knightkore (09-14-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

I hate political correctness, y'all know I'm dead serious about it. I will not wear a mask. So far, it hasn't been an issue.

----------

Brat (09-14-2020),Knightkore (09-14-2020)

----------


## Dan40

This past weekend, 12 people in Chicago died of Covid19 gunshots.  Wonder if they were wearing masks?

----------

Brat (09-14-2020),Knightkore (09-15-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> This past weekend, 12 people in Chicago died of Covid19 gunshots.  Wonder if they were wearing masks?


No, only the injection operators were.

----------

Knightkore (09-15-2020)

----------


## Dan40

> No, only the injection operators were.


An dey dint die!   See!

----------

JustPassinThru (09-15-2020),Knightkore (09-15-2020)

----------


## overkill

> So with N95 material still scarce, we are all wearing masks that are essentially useless against a virus.   And Trump has not killed anyone.  Cuomo is who sent C19 cases into nursing homes, not Trump.  Trump followed the advice of Dr Fawlty, who it turns out has had his head up his ass since birth.  Overkill will understand that condition.


  You suck.

----------


## overkill

> The New York Times has stated that only about 10%, or 19,000 to use your number, have died from Covid19.  ALL the rest have died from some 'normal' comorbidity. Heart, cancer, diabetes, etc.  The Democrat virus propaganda is just another FAILED attempt to unseat Trump.  Only the very most stupid believe the ever lying Democrats.


  Let me guess.  You believe that there is no human caused global warming either.

----------


## overkill

> Does a chain-link fence protect against mosquitoes?  Same spacial relationship, paper-mask filtering to the size of viruses.
> 
> Yer a stupid one, all right.
> 
> Probably there's some Banned Camp in your future.



  It is interesting how stupid people like you seem to feel the need to prove how stupid you are.  Imagine that the chain link fence is about four feet thick.  With all the holes jumbled around so there is no straight shot through.  Now imagine that the wires of that fence were were of a material that if something floated by, it is likely to stick to it.  So, care to give it another shot moron.  Fuck you and all the other anti-maskers out there.

----------


## Kodiak

> Why do you feel the need to prove to people how stupid you are.  Over and over again.  Like it or not, over 190,000 people have died from the coronavirus so far.  And for most of them it was probably a slow, lingering death.  Obviously the virus is spreading.  So obviously, we (and people like you) aren't doing too much to stop the spread.  You're not doing enough to stop the spread.  So don't talk to me about "principles."  Just as Trump's older sister said of him, you have no principles.


Looks like we have a tyrannical government lover among us.   As far as your 190k that have died, that includes thousands that died of other causes and just happened to have the Wuhan Flu.  Then of course there are idiots like DeBlasio that force a bunch of elderly together so that can all contract it and die.  Hell one guy died in a motorcycle wreck that had the flu and that as listed cause of death.   Just say NO to your masters at CNN and MSNBC and free yourself from the lies they spew daily.

----------

Daily Bread (09-15-2020),Knightkore (09-16-2020)

----------


## overkill

> No, they don't work, they collect germs and dirt, they make you touch your face more, and the CDC said they don't work. So you're wrong.
> No.
> Please. Impress us with your medical expertise.
> 
> Ask a child? YOU ask a surgeon or ID physician. 
> 
> Not very. I don't ask children for advice on infectious disease vectors.
> 
> Pretty sure it doesn't work that way. 
> ...


  1.  Yes they do work.  You admit it yourself by saying that they collect germs and dirt.  If they do that, they will also collect at least some virus'.  And not that I believe what you said, fuck the CDC.  It is run by people appointed by the president.  They do pretty much what the president tells them to do.

  2.  You have already impressed me with your medical ignorance.

  3.  If they have any sense, any doctor would say the same thing.

  4.  Apparently, you should.

  5.  Etc.

----------


## overkill

> And only absolute morons blame the President for the death toll and ignore that 5 DEMOCRAT governors ORDERED nursing homes to take in WuFlu cases...into the MOST vulnerable segment of the entire US population, where most deaths have taken place.



  That lie has been debunked.  Have any more?  Maybe you would like to bring up the BS that China was executing people infected with the coronavirus.

----------


## overkill

> And yet MORE people are wearing masks.  And it is still supposedly spreading.  Though most of those deaths are either WITH the virus not BECAUSE of the virus.  And the other set is 45 percent of those deaths are from 5 Governors from 5 States intentionally sending infected patients to nursing homes murdering our most vulnerable.
> 
> So if MORE people are wearing masks but it is still spreading.....not ONLY do masks don't work.....they are HELPING to spread the virus.


  It is alarming how many idiots there are around here.  The virus is spreading because of idiots like you.  And a lack of good masks.  And like it or not, a mask is better than no mask at all.

----------


## Kodiak

> That lie has been debunked.  Have any more?  Maybe you would like to bring up the BS that China was executing people infected with the coronavirus.


Debunked by who, your leftist friends at Fakebook, Google, Youtube and the MSM?  The same group that silences any real news that doesn't fit their agenda?

----------

Kris P Bacon (09-15-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> Let me guess.  You believe that there is no human caused global warming either.


Science doesn't support it. If you think it does, you're reading fraudulent studies and propaganda. 

Stop insulting people.

----------

Oceander (09-15-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

overkill, there IS NO human caused global warming. about the face masks, i will NEVER support a socialist idea. if someone wishes to come down with covid19, thats up to them. i dont wish that upon any people i like or posters on this site or their families. its real, it kills, but global warming is a hoax. we closed up the ozone hole, and now need to release ALOT of CFCs again to make another to balance the suns built up radiant heat on our planet.

----------


## Trinnity

> It is interesting how stupid people like you seem to feel the need to prove how stupid you are.


Having fun?




> 1.  Yes they do work.  You admit it yourself by saying that they collect germs and dirt.


Germs are bacteria. Dust is visible. We've been over this, dummy.




> China was executing people infected with the coronavirus.


^ just gossip.




> It is alarming how many idiots there are around here.


It's alarming you're so ignorant and cynical. Stock up on tissues early, you're gonna need them. 

You're on post review for trolling and personal attacks. Now  you can't post a single word without my permission, overslow....overflow......I mean overkill. 



I'm bored with your oral diarrhea. God gave you a brain and you threw it away on leftist propaganda, like a good little sheep. Maybe you even wear a mask in public.  :Biglaugh: You're a useful idiot slave to the Marxist Democrat Party (MDP). I predict you'll always be the dateless unemployed loser you are right now. Sad sad loser.  :Sad1:

----------

Kris P Bacon (09-15-2020)

----------


## overkill

> {Masks do not protect against viral transmission.  Masks were designed to protect against bacteria but aren't even effective for that.  The flu virus is smaller than the masks.  The COVID virus is smaller than the flu virus.  To put it into perspective.....the mask is a chain link fence the flu virus would be a mosquito & COVID would be a knat.}



  Apparently somebody is getting tired of me pointing out how stupid you antimaskers are.  Because now I can't post anything without it being approved by a mod first.  And probably an antimasker mod at that.  There is where the strength of what all you idiots have to say lies.  In censorship.  How proud does that make you.

----------


## Oceander

> That lie has been debunked.  Have any more?  Maybe you would like to bring up the BS that China was executing people infected with the coronavirus.


Dude, you're the only one still denying the obvious.  Even Cuomo has admitted that he issued the order in question; he's just quibbling with whether he was merely a "Good German" following orders, or whether he bore moral responsibility for the order:

*In March, the state Health Department sent a directive to nursing homes saying they could not deny admission or readmission to patients based on a confirmed or suspected diagnosis of COVID-19. State law says nursing homes can only accept residents if they can provide adequate care.*

source:  Cuomo defends decision to put COVID-19 patients in nursing homes | Newsday

That's from Newsday, btw, which is not a conservative outlet.

----------

Kris P Bacon (09-15-2020)

----------


## Dan40

> That lie has been debunked.  Have any more?  Maybe you would like to bring up the BS that China was executing people infected with the coronavirus.


You believe President Trump ordered Covid19 cases into nursing homes in uber liberal states?  The Democrat Party cannot exist without people like you, too stupid to learn how to find actual facts, and too lazy to try.

----------

jirqoadai (09-15-2020),Knightkore (09-16-2020),Kris P Bacon (09-15-2020)

----------


## Oceander

> Let me guess.  You believe that there is no human caused global warming either.



Where is the evidence for anthropogenic global warming?  Certainly one can grant, at least for the sake of argument, if not based on evidence, that global warming is taking place, but that, without more, does not mean that it is caused by human activities.

Personally, I have no doubt that there is some global warming, but then again, since the Earth is still in a little ice age, and the global mean temperature is below the long term (i.e., milennia) average, all I need is the simple principle of regression to the mean to explain why the temperature should be rising.  You, on the other hand, must come up with good reasons to justify why regression to the mean should not apply, and why the temperature should not be rising.

----------


## Oceander

> Apparently somebody is getting tired of me pointing out how stupid you antimaskers are.  Because now I can't post anything without it being approved by a mod first.  And probably an antimasker mod at that.  There is where the strength of what all you idiots have to say lies.  In censorship.  How proud does that make you.


You're being monitored pre-emptively because you're a troll and a foul-mouthed one at that.  If you don't want to be monitored, start acting like a grown-up.

----------

Daily Bread (09-15-2020),Kris P Bacon (09-15-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> Apparently somebody is getting tired of me pointing out how stupid you antimaskers are.  Because now I can't post anything without it being approved by a mod first.  And probably an antimasker mod at that.  There is where the strength of what all you idiots have to say lies.  In censorship.  How proud does that make you.


Ok, one more since you got it in under the wire. Masks don't work and I won't wear one. 

You've been muzzled for repeated personal attacks.  Did you read the rules? If you knew anything about this forum, you'd know the modding is "barely at all". Adults know how to talk without making it personal. You're indecent and so not good enough of a person to post here. Bad people aren't allowed to stay.  I    gave you plenty of chances. You're other 2 new posts won't be posted. You might as well leave because you have no place among civil people. You're done.

----------

Brat (09-15-2020),Knightkore (09-16-2020),Oceander (09-15-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

You guys, say goodbye to this infantile bitter loser.

----------

Brat (09-15-2020),Knightkore (09-16-2020),Kodiak (09-15-2020),Kris P Bacon (09-15-2020),Oceander (09-15-2020)

----------


## Oceander

> You guys, say goodbye to this infantile bitter loser.



Bu-bye!

Time to run back to DU and cock-a-doodle-doo about what a wicked SJW you were here!

----------


## nonsqtr

> That lie has been debunked.  Have any more?  Maybe you would like to bring up the BS that China was executing people infected with the coronavirus.


Bye, asshole.

----------

Knightkore (09-16-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> Bu-bye!
> 
> Time to run back to DU and cock-a-doodle-doo about what a wicked SJW you were here!


Pardon my ignorance, but what's DU?

----------

Knightkore (09-16-2020),Oceander (09-15-2020)

----------


## Oceander

> Pardon my ignorance, but what's DU?



Sorry; it's democraticunderground, one of the main leftist posting fora.

----------

Kodiak (09-15-2020)

----------


## Dan40

> You're being monitored pre-emptively because you're a troll and a foul-mouthed one at that.  If you don't want to be monitored, start acting like a grown-up.


That will take more than 10 years, maybe closer to 20 years.  Maybe never!

----------

Knightkore (09-16-2020)

----------


## Oceander

> That will take more than 10 years, maybe closer to 20 years.  Maybe never!


Right now, my vote's on "never".

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> That lie has been debunked.  Have any more?  Maybe you would like to bring up the BS that China was executing people infected with the coronavirus.


It's an absolute fact, go ahead "debunk" it. And your strawman is ignored.

----------

Brat (09-15-2020),Knightkore (09-16-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> It is interesting how stupid people like you seem to feel the need to prove how stupid you are.  Imagine that the chain link fence is about four feet thick.  With all the holes jumbled around so there is no straight shot through.  Now imagine that the wires of that fence were were of a material that if something floated by, it is likely to stick to it.  So, care to give it another shot moron.  Fuck you and all the other anti-maskers out there.


I have no interest in trying to converse with imbeciles who cannot communicate without bad words - not even when writing something down.

You've been given the scenario.  Filter paper or material...HAS GAPS.  Air gets through those gaps.

So do viruses.  YOU don't know the size of a virus, but microbiologists do.  Have, for decades.  A virus is a piece of ribonucleic acid - genetic coding.  FAR smaller than bacteria.  

And it gets through cloth, as easily as a gnat through a chain-link fence.  Gets through N59 masks.  Through N99 masks.  Even CBO suits are not a complete assurance of safety - that's why air is often pumped into hazardous situations.

Now.  WHERE has this Narrative you've been fed, and are spouting, been TESTED, scientifically?  And how come we never thought to test it in PAST viral infection epidemics?

The answer, of course, is, it has been tested and examined - along with the size of viral material, decades back.  There is no new magic data that suggest that pieces of cloth, which did nothing against SARS, against H1N1, against Swine Flu, against Hong Kong flu, now will magically work.

And YOU call ME stupid.

Don't bother responding.  You go on IGNORE from here on.

----------

Brat (09-15-2020),Knightkore (09-16-2020),Kris P Bacon (09-15-2020)

----------


## Dan40

> Right now, my vote's on "never".


Even a dung beetle gets a chance, however small.

----------

Brat (09-15-2020),Knightkore (09-16-2020),Oceander (09-15-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Didn't see he'd already gotten the cane.

----------

Brat (09-15-2020),Knightkore (09-16-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Dammit - how did I miss this idiots arrival ?

----------

Brat (09-15-2020),Knightkore (09-16-2020),Oceander (09-15-2020)

----------


## Dan40

> Let me guess.  You believe that there is no human caused global warming either.


You need to get up to date on your democommie propaganda.  Since "global warming" was seen to be an obvious farce, the democommies relabeled it "climate change.". Try to keep up.

----------

Brat (09-15-2020),Knightkore (09-16-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> That lie has been debunked.  Have any more?  Maybe you would like to bring up the BS that China was executing people infected with the coronavirus.







Who sent coronavirus-positive patients into nursing homes?

https://freopp.org/the-covid-19-nurs...s-3a47433c3f70

Nursing Homes Account For Over 40% Of U.S. Coronavirus Deaths

{I know you're banned.....just saw that but I had to get the hard facts out anyway.  THIS part of this whole plandemic is seriously sickening.}

----------

Brat (09-16-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> You need to get up to date on your democommie propaganda.  Since "global warming" was seen to be an obvious farce, the democommies relabeled it "climate change.". Try to keep up.


Yeah, and they are calling all the arson caused fires on the west coast climate change caused.

 :Geez:

----------

Kodiak (09-16-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

JustPassinThru (09-16-2020)

----------

